# Motor mit Hohlwelle



## ralfi (16 Dezember 2008)

Guten Morgen zusammen,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Motor mit durchgehender Hohlwelle um eine Kühlflüssigkeit durch die Achse des Motors direkt vor Ort einzubringen. Motor soll in der Größe von 22KW sein. Hat einer von ecu schon mal so was gehört bzw. hat Erfahrungen damit??

Vielen Dank
Ralf


----------



## blasterbock (16 Dezember 2008)

Mal bei der Fa. Oswald Elektromotoren GmbH in Miltenberg anfragen.
www.oswald.de
Die habe so was schon mal gemacht.
Ich weiss aber nicht, ob der Motor damals patentrechtlich geschützt war.


----------



## ralfi (16 Dezember 2008)

Vielen Dank auch!!!


----------



## TommyG (17 Dezember 2008)

Sonst

kann ich Dir 'Birkenbeul' an den Kopf werfen. Wir brauchen Sondermotoren zwischen 1,5 und 50 kW, die helfen uns oft und gut weiter.

Greetz, Tom

Link:
<http://www.birkenbeul.de/de/home/index.cfm>


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (17 Dezember 2008)

*Antrieb mit Hohlwelle*

Hi ralfi,

eine sehr kompetente Antriebstechnikfirma, auch für größere Antriebe und Sonderlösungen ist die Firma Baumüller.
Hier ein Link zu Antrieben mit Hohlwelle:
http://www.baumueller.de/servomotoren_dst_hightorque_200_54w.htm
Einfach da mal anrufen.

Gruß FA


----------



## ralfi (18 Dezember 2008)

Ja Danke euch allen,

auf Birkenbeul bin ich auch schon gestossen, die haben mir prima geholfen. Hab auch noch die Fa. Oswald gefunden, auch sehr kompetent am Telefon und im Leistungsspektrum.

Noch mals Danke an alle


----------



## jackjones (2 Januar 2009)

Darf ich fragen was für eine Anwendung damit ausstatten möchtest? Interessiert mich einfach nur so.


----------



## blasterbock (5 Januar 2009)

Bei uns war es seinerzeit die Zuführung von Kühlwasser zu einer Kontaktscheibe in einer Drahtdurchlaufglühe.


----------



## ralfi (5 Januar 2009)

Wir wollen Kühlwasser zu einer Schleifschibe direkt transportieren um diese von innen zu kühlen.


----------

